# Witches Ball Plans are underway for 2016



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

I am glad you are moving forward and looking forward to your Witches Ball. If you keep positive and keep your chin up I bet you find an inner strength you didn't realize you had.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I think it will be a great distraction while hubby's away  Can't wait to see your windows...that's on my list this year too so can't wait to see how yours come out....I'm on a tight budget too


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

margaret, I am happy that you are forging ahead with the luncheon. It will give you a focus and help you get througth this time. I am so impressed with your past parties and am looking forward to this years.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

margaret, I just found this and thought it might be of interest to you since they are cheap, easy and effective looking.

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/525936062711859398/


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks so much ... I pinned it onto my pinterest board. Those would work really well


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I think you're making a fantastic decision to move forward with the Luncheon. Not just for our benefit to be able to follow along, but because it's something that makes you happy. Can't wait to see what you come up with because, like Printer said before, your stuff is very impressive!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

This is how I decided to make the stain glass on my gothic windows. First I bought a bunch of the bristol board and drew the diamond pattern onto it. Then with and x acto knife cut out the diamond pattern. I bought contact paper, rolled it out, laid the bristol board on top and gave the lines a bit of a rub to keep it staying put. Then I cut tissue paper into diamonds larger than the pattern and applied glue around the edges of the bristol board. Then I carefully put the tissue paper down and pressed it onto the contact paper. Gluing the edges before you put on the tissue paper helps later so that the tissue paper doesn't tear when you handle the "stain glass". Super easy ... a bit time consuming cutting out the diamond pattern ... and it looks great. Inexpensive way of doing stain glass ... thank you someone on the forum for the tip!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

So now I have drawn out my window and cut each section out separately. Then , I put it back together in layers to get some depth . I had done another tissue stain glass section for the circle on top and took a picture to see how it would look.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

The windows need to get a coat of monster mud and get painted but I will save that for next week. Now I am going to start to get my invites done. This will be the text of my invite ... I am wanting to make the invite a scroll so I need to print the invite on legal paper, antique the paper and attach it to the dowel. I have also got my R.S.V.P. card text done ... needs to be on card stock and antiqued. When my invite is complete, it will be a box with old maps lining the inside, a divider that separates the scroll from the R.S.V.P.

Since this is a ball and I hope that the Witches will dress accordingly, I am going to send out a Save the Date a few months before to allow time to get their outfits together.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love the stained glass. It is going to be fabulous!

Beautiful invitations, too. I would love to attend something like this with friends.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

*Invite Progress ...*

I have all the pieces ready ... now I need to paint the dowel and dowel cap and attach the invite. A couple of finishing touches and the invite will be done.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

The stained glass and the invites are gorgeous!

I hope the time passes quickly for you. I find having projects to work on really help me when things get hard, so I hope the same for you.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I am now done my invites ... they turned out quite well. I included a presentation card so that when my guests arrive they can be introduced by the "butler" ... Presenting the Splendiferous Marquis de Ferdinand ... so something like that.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Fabulous!!! Would you share that map??


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Sure ... I just don't quite know how to do that ... It is on my Pinterest Page ... Witches Ball Invite Ideas.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Margaret you are always an inspiration! They turned out fantastic. I'm still mad we don't live near each other haha....


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I have now finished spraying my my cardboard windows and have finished putting on the cheese cloth and monster mud on one of the panels. The weather was not co operating yesterday so it has taken longer to dry than I thought. Today I will try to get the 2nd one done. So meanwhile I started on the next project ...the '''Crest of Bones". I cut out the shape of my crest out of cardboard and now have to fill it up with bones. I used some dollar store modelling clay and made some bones to fit the space ... I think they will do. Need to pick up some more clay to finish the project Now I need to fill the rest of the crest , let the bones dry, age the bones and then paint the crest ... open to any and all ideas on how I can make this crest look good. Think of painting it black and using grey and silver as accent colours.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I have finished the major part of my "Crest of Bones" I had made all the bones out of clay , painted them and glued them onto the cardboard crest I had cut out. This will go above the fireplace.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love love love this! Fantastic job.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I have finished the "Crest of Bones". I think it turned out quite well. I like the crown and cross on the top ... makes it look a bit like a relic. I do need to make sure the bones are more secure though ... I used hot glue but I don't think that it will hold up until the Witches Ball ... so I need to find a way ... any ideas anyone ... flood the background with glue?


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

*Fire Place Mantel*

FYI flooding the CREST with glue worked ... those bones will not be falling off the crest! 

Now ... the next project was the fireplace mantel ... I once again used cardboard and the halloween forum to come up with ideas on how I was going to construct it. I am hoping to go for gothic Ballroom so I went for black as the colour. The BONE CREST will go over top the Mantel and I have candles, and statues to adorn the mantel. I still have a bit of touching up ... but I think this will work!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Margaret everything is so gorgeous. Absolutely blown away by your invites. The font choices are fabulous. I would double Killer you on those if I could. And wow on the fireplace now. Should be fun to watch this thread as you add more decor.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, wow, and wow on the fireplace. It seems that each new item gets better and better. Great work, margaret!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I love this fireplace idea....is there a template for it anywhere?


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

i am loving this thread!! Everything is amazing  How do you get cardboard that big? Very nice mantle


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

*Ghoul Gallery ... frames*

My next project is making frames out of cardboard for my ghoul gallery. The cardboard is light and you can use pieces of cardboard to make interesting designs. Saw this on Pinterest and thought I would try it. Large frames can get expensive ... this just takes time and a sharp boxcutter.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, those frames are going to be beautiful.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I have painted the 4 cardboard frames I have finished ... the basic shape is done now I need to give them a bit of gothic flair ... I have to make quite a few more and I need to make them large and ornate but that is for a rainy day. I have started on my clock. Decided against the usual grandfather clock and did a Swedish Mora clock design. Have the initial template done ... now I need to make it into a clock. Got a $3.00 Dollarstore clock and it fits perfectly ...changed the face but It needs to be antiqued for the right effect. I think that I will give this clock a heart ... wish it could be beating but I don't have my husbands talents to rely on at the moment. It has that spot for the pendulum ... now it will be where the clock's heart will be. I am thinking of doing a tattoo design on the the clock and vines around the "heart" ...


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Everything is wonderful! I have not been here so much, but now I have a reason to keep me curious!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Wow! just blown away by all your creations!! Very nice work!


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

Amazing detail! Just love your creations.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

HELP! HELP! HELP! I have got 80% of my clock done ... I know she ... I think she looks like a she ... needs some finishing touches. My son thinks that less is more but I feel that she needs a crown like I have on the fireplace mantel and something that would give the illusion of arms ... not a clue on what to do and I am not an artist ... free hand is not my forte ... So once again ... help help help ... any ideas out there!!!!!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

She looks great! You've done a wonderful job with the clock & I agree it looks like a "her"! If this were my prop - and remember, we all have different visions - here's what I'd do:

1. I'd grab some extra cardboard & cut out that crown silhouette shape on the top, slightly smaller. I'd paint it black to match the rim of the clock face & attach that to the crown top. If I wanted to be fancy, I might pick up some faux jewels from the craft store and align maybe a big center jewel with 2 smaller jewels framing it on top of the cutout. 

2. I'd paint the downturned little arch under the clock face black, along with the round circle that frames the heart of the clock. Maybe also the trim the is a bit upturned around the "belly" area & the bottom base piece also painted black. 

After I did that, I might be content to leave it be, but I'd probably have to see it to decide.

I'm sure whatever you end up with will be wonderful!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you for the prompt response ... I think you have a point with the black ... I do think a crown would be great and I am off to Micheals with my coupon this afternoon. I am a bit leery of doing solid black but I do think I will wash it with a black and see how that looks. Staring at the clock ... that makes sense and will bring out the details ... Actually under the orange is a blue colour ... I wonder if I should wash it with the blue? What do you think?


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I got the crown and darkened the details ... I think that I am now done! Thank you Jenn&Pat from PA


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Ohmygosh! !!! Can I just say....love love love...I have a tendency to second guess myself and before I know it I go too far....that being said i think your crown looks perfect and the addition of black definitely draws your eye...beyond that I say leave it as is as you have done a beautiful job!!!!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Dang, Margaret! You work fast! LOL! I *love* the crown detail! And the slightly darker "trim" areas now really stand out & show the great detail work you've done. It's a beautiful piece! I don't know if you have room to store it, but if you can, I'm sure you can change details to make this clock work in lots of themes!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I myself, agree with "the less is more" I love the crown but wouldn't giver her arms, I think she looks great as she is!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Ohmygosh! !!! Can I just say....love love love...I have a tendency to second guess myself and before I know it I go too far....that being said i think your crown looks perfect and the addition of black definitely draws your eye...beyond that I say leave it as is as you have done a beautiful job!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love it, Margaret. What a great job! The black wash is perfect and I really like the addition of the crown. 

I looked at this a day or so ago and meant to come back and comment. I just saw your message to me and hopped over here and you are already at this state of perfection. LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Margaret, there are not enough killer buttons to push on this thread~_everything_ turned out splendid; a real treat for the eyes! I agree with GoS, the invites are over the top fantastic! What a lucky group of attendees


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You are doing a fantastic job I love seeing these new and fresh ideas .


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

*Witches Balls for a Witches Ball*

I have received my THANK YOU Gifts for my Witches Ball 2016 and they are ... Witches Balls. I went on eBay and got 5 so far ... I need another 2 but am going for a certain price point ... I also bought the stands on eBay and am really happy with them. I need an interesting way to package them ... at least some great Halloween wrapping paper. Probably put the stand and the ball each in their own box and tie them together with ribbon ... unless I find another way to package them. I don't want it to be too bulky. Trying to go for gothic elegant.


----------



## Halloween Happy (Apr 26, 2016)

margaret said:


> I have received my THANK YOU Gifts for my Witches Ball 2016 and they are ... Witches Balls. I went on eBay and got 5 so far ... I need another 2 but am going for a certain price point ... I also bought the stands on eBay and am really happy with them. I need an interesting way to package them ... at least some great Halloween wrapping paper. Probably put the stand and the ball each in their own box and tie them together with ribbon ... unless I find another way to package them. I don't want it to be too bulky. Trying to go for gothic elegant.


Wow!!! Those are gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

*Jumping ahead of myself ...*

I have been collecting items for my COUTURE WITCHES LUNCHEON (which will be a fashion show) that I had planned to have last year but because of "life" had to postpone until next year. There are a lot of elements that I will need my husband to help me with but meanwhile ... I have been slowly accumulating "gift bag" items. Today ... after almost 3 months ... my necklace stands arrived ... YIPPEE! So now ... I have a cat makeup bag, makeup brushes, makeup sponge, necklace and necklace stand to put in each bag. Still have to make a t shirt, get 4 more nail polish and make the fake Hermes bags to look like dragon skin instead of alligator that will hold the goodies ... I would still like to find some interesting and affordable perfume as well ... still on the look out and besides I do have over a year to get these ready. I love miniature things so this just makes my day!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm sorry I am late to the party! Your clock is gorgeous! It looks like something that would be in a Tim Burton movie! Bravo!!
Your attention to detail is fantastic. I love it all.
Thanks for the invite to your thread. I'm definitely following along. Looks like it's going to be a wonderfully thought out theme. 
Your guests are in for a treat!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh wow, I am late to this party too, I am amazed at your work, fabulous job!! I would love to go to a party like this, the witches balls are gorgeous, I will have to check out ebay now!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just checking in again and seeing the fabulous she-clock. Definitely a woman! The crown idea worked out SO well. I couldn't picture it; but seeing it done, it just works and adds so much to the clock. I wouldn't add arms either unless you want to maybe add the illusion of arms. I was thinking about those grandfather clock chains with weights that you see on those type of clocks. In which case I thought of hanging one each from the rim of the clock (thinking at her "shoulder") and just hanging down in front of the body of the clock. It should be a minimal look, giving the impression of a sexy "grandmother" clock without enclosing the weights behind any glass. Not sure if any of this makes sense but when you said arms that's what popped into my head.

Love that she already has legs!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I have started my next project ... this is going to be a quick one ... gift boxes for the stands and witches balls ... dollar store bristol board and some Micheals ribbon that was on sale . Once I have them constructed I will stare at them a while to see what I will need to finish them off. I am trying to make them look a bit gothic and elegant at the same time. Will have to go through stuff I already have and see what I can do.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hmm. Looks like a haunted house tower to me. maybe some gothic windows on the side and a flexible thin wire stuck in the top with little bats on the wire? or a clock tower with a clock face and hands pointing to 13, the witching hour?

I've made little puff purses or whatever they call them for a party and it's fun to construct. You did a nice job with your boxes. Man you are going all out. Lucky party goers. No one I know ever spends as much detail on party good any more. It's a rare treat and treat at that.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I love your idea ... I am kind of doing something like that next year for my Couture Witch ... Witches Luncheon. Have the bats and wire all ready! I am going simple with the boxes ... kind of on the inexpensive side ... so I am mostly using left over stuff from the craft closet and hoping for the best.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I was also extremely fortunate to have been introduced to a person who is artist and whiz at the computer ... she had put together an amazing SAVE THE DATE video for the Witches Ball for me and I have sent it out to my guests ... it is so impressive ... makes me look pretty good LOL !! So lucky to have her share her talents with me ! So ... Everyone invited now has the Save the Date and can start working on their ballroom attire ... cannot wait to see those creations! I just have to get a ballroom put together and make sure I have a banquet of food and drink for them to enjoy. Yikes ... better get to work!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Love the little boxes!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Next project ... I am trying to extend the stone brick wall ... where my fireplace is ... and put the same looking brick on the wall where my stain glass windows will be. I am trying to make the ballroom look more cohesive. I have photo backdrops for two of the other walls and want the fireplace wall and window wall to look like they fit together. That is the plan ... so far I have started the bench that will go under the windows ... that will also help with holding the windows in place. The gothic arches are heavier than I had anticipated , having them standing on the bench adds stability. I am actually having fun doing the stone pattern but trying to match the colour will be a much bigger challenge and bit much more frustrating. I have a picture here of the bench sitting next to the wall I am trying to copy. I need to work on the foam stone bricks to make them look like the real ones ... hoping to use a heat gun which I think will be quicker than trying to carve or sculpt the ridges. Getting the shape of the wall will also be a challenge because it slopes ... the cardboard that I am using as the base for the bench will be too heavy for me to figure out how to hang it from the ceiling so I will just be using foam. I should have listened to my husband at the very beginning on how to set up the stain glass window wall ... but ... I thought my way was better ...oops! So ... here I go!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Change of plans! Yay ... My Party City box of bones has arrived. They are smaller than I had anticipated but I will have to make them work. This was my big expense for this project. I am going to try to make a chandelier ... 3 tiered ... out of bones. It may not be as dramatic as I had hoped but it should still be an interesting piece and go with the small relic theme I have with the crest and the clock heart. Fingers crossed ... this will definitely be busy work for me in the evenings for the next while. Lots of drilling holes in the bones. Not entirely sure of how I will attach the bones to the wire wreaths yet ... if i will use fishing line or wire ... have to try both and see which one works the best. Okay ... now to construct a chandelier.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I would like to give a shout out to Celipop Tours ... she is the amazing person who did my Save the Date ... Without evening knowing me she reached out and with her love of Halloween and her big heart gave me this wonderful gift!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Here's the link if anyone wants to see it - https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7p7vHgp8UxJbk1iR0l4LS1CVEk


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

What a beautiful video! I love that I spotted Lili from Legend! Your guests are in for an amazing time!


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

So much cool stuff goin' on here!!!!!!


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

Can't wait to see how the chandelier turns out. That wall btw matches your fireplace just perfectly. And naturally, love the save the date video. Also hosting on Oct. 22nd, which means we're under that 100 days mark with 98 days to go!!! Can't wait


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Now that seems not that terribly far away 98 days ... Yikes! As for the chandelier ... there was is bit of hit and miss. Thought I had larger bones than I had ordered so I may need more to finish this project ... making changes to try to avoid that ... a lot of drilling of holes and tying of wire ... it is keeping me busy and I hope that it turns out. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Kristina Hudkins (Jul 8, 2016)

Can't wait to see it


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Well ... the chandelier has been more of a pain in the butt than I had imagined. A whole lot of learning curves ... this is where I really miss my husband ... the structural part is killing me. I thought I had ordered enough bones but ... nope ... so I tried to maximize what I did have so the pattern is much simpler than I had intended and I will end up having only have 3 tiers. I swear the bones shrunk ... I kept needing to add more. I think I have wired each bone onto the wreath frames at least 3 times ... the wreath frame for the second tier ended up bending under the weight so I have to use a wood frame to strengthen it. Once i get that all done ... I can put the tiers together and it will start looking more like what I had intended. 

For a change of pace and for my sanity ... I put a picture into one of the cardboard frames I made ... it is now complete ... Yay! One portrait for my Ghoul Gallery Wall. 

I am going to make it my goal to do the construction of the chandelier and stain the bones this weekend. I have to purchase more bones or some skulls to actually complete the chandelier but that will have to wait another week till I have more funds ... This is taking way longer than expected ... I hope that it will be worth it once I am done ...LOL ...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Stiill looking good Margaret. Don't get to frustrated--you are fantastic with these things.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

It will!!!! Its gonna look phenomenal! !!! Love your portrait too


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Too much drama going on at the house ... did not get as much done as I wanted ... just got the two tiers so that they are hanging now ... still have to stain them and get the third tier done ... but tomorrow is another day.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

It looks fabulous already girl, can't wait to see it stained!!!!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

wow, that chandelier sure is a gorgeous piece already!! I love this thread  Everything is so fun to see


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That is wonderful Margaret! Fabulous job.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

WOW! looking great! 

wish I had your patience........


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I am almost done staining the bones on the 2nd tier and I have used up all the bones I have left on the first tier ... I think I like the pattern I came up with for the first tier ... need 11 more packages of bones ... 13 skulls and 7 more toilet paper tube candles to finish this bad boy off. Waiting for the bones will take the longest but now that I have a plan on how I wanted it to look like ... a couple hours and the chandelier will be done once I have everything.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

margaret said:


> I am almost done staining the bones on the 2nd tier and I have used up all the bones I have left on the first tier ... I think I like the pattern I came up with for the first tier ... need 11 more packages of bones ... 13 skulls and 7 more toilet paper tube candles to finish this bad boy off. Waiting for the bones will take the longest but now that I have a plan on how I wanted it to look like ... a couple hours and the chandelier will be done once I have everything.


it is looking fantastic love it girl


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Its looking awesome, I keep coming to see your progress!


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

margaret.

I am absolutely blown away by your creativity. Your efforts are turning out beautifully. This is going to be some party. 

Kudos, high fives and standing ovations to you!!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I got the last of the bones I had let and the toilet paper tube candles stained ... I think it looks pretty good ... i think I want to have skulls in-between the candles ... need to buy the rest of the bones and finish off the top tier ... put it together and see if they are needed or if it's over kill.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

*Sconces ...*

I am still waiting for Party City to put out all their Halloween stuff ... so I haven't been able to finish my chandelier ... I have been busy with the house and now I am starting back with getting things ready for the Witches Ball ... I was given these sconces and wanted to turn them into sconces that would fit more with the theme ... so this is what I have come up with ... any suggestions or anything you think that would improve these ... please let me know! They are not finished ...I just put them together. There will be a small skull hanging at the bottom and a candle.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Another shot ... with the candle and skull ....


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

*Sconce ...*

this is another shot with the skull and candle ... I have to wait for the vertebra to dry before I can paint them.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Everything you have made is so creative! Very talented!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

WOW Margaret. What a gorgeous project! (The chandelier.) 
Now THAT is dedication!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

*Deconstructed Chandelier!*

Almost done my chandelier!
Went to Party City on Monday and made the poor clerk go through boxes to find the bones I needed to finish off my chandelier. He told me that they were last years stock and the only had 12 bags left. That was the exact amount that I needed. After pleading and bugging the crap out of the poor guy ... he took down boxes and found my bones ... only 11 not 12 bags ... but they were all MINE! So Tuesday I stained the bones in the morning and thankfully it was a warm day so I did it outside ... then last night ... I did the last tier. I think this thing is going to look pretty damn good if I say so myself ... my big fear is will it say in the ceiling! So now I have the 3 tiers all done ... and I have to assemble it ... I took pictures of the individual tiers ... construction will be tonight and then finding a place to hang it where no one will bump into it or it drops to the ground ... that would make me cry. So ... here are pictures of the deconstructed chandelier ...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

It is gorgeous Maragaret!!! Fantastic job


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Turned out great!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

*Chandelier is done!*

It is finally finished ... my chandelier is done!


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

How beautifully creative and well executed! I love it all


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

It is time to get serious ... I have to get the construction part of the Witches Ball started. I am changing the stain glass window wall to look like the stone/brick on the wall next to it ... the stainglass windows will be put up once this is done ... because I am using sheets of foam... I have pieces of foam all over the house and it sticks to my 3 dogs so there is not a inch that doesn't have foam bits. This party is basically in a ballroom and that is why I am spending time making the room look more cohesive ... Once I get all the walls decorated ... then comes the staging ... all the fun bits. So ... I have put together candles that I hope look like they are cascading down ... and I have the ledge part of the wall done where the stain glass window stand on. I also am including a picture of a gift my sister- in - law brought back for me from Brighton, England just because ... Pumpkinpie needs to borrow this ...


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Ohmygosh girl!!!! I'm in love with everything!!!! That candle thing is gonna b gorgeous lit....oh and borrow my rear pumpkin pie needs to come steal that  lol

I can not wait to see this all staged out your doing a phenomenal job!!!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I have got the panels ready for the wall so I can fit the stain glass windows into them ... I will have to fill in the rest of the brick once the windows are properly fitted ... I think that the faux brick is pretty close to the colour that the real brick are ... in the dim light ... shouldn't be that noticeable. Then this afternoon I put together a cardboard display column for a bust for the party ... used coffee cans, glue and cardboard.


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

Love the chandelier!!! And such a great job with the panels too. And everything else really on this thread


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Everything loos awesome so far. can't wait to see everything finished


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

margaret said:


> I have got the panels ready for the wall so I can fit the stain glass windows into them ... I will have to fill in the rest of the brick once the windows are properly fitted ... I think that the faux brick is pretty close to the colour that the real brick are ... in the dim light ... shouldn't be that noticeable. Then this afternoon I put together a cardboard display column for a bust for the party ... used coffee cans, glue and cardboard.


Ohmygawd girl those panels r perfect!!! I would never guess they weren't the real thing....spot on, wonderful job!!!!

And the column....just genius!!!! Love how u can make them any height u need too and they'd b pretty sturdy, definitely need to remember this one


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

margaret said:


> It is finally finished ... my chandelier is done!


this is one of the most creative kick *** things I have seen made this year girl 
way to knock it out of the park


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Great thread and I will definitely be following. Please post pics after everything is in place for your party. You are very talented (and patient).


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Amazing video!!! Thanks for sharing.



celipops said:


> Here's the link if anyone wants to see it - https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7p7vHgp8UxJbk1iR0l4LS1CVEk


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Got my pictures printed at Staples ... 89 cents each ... how could you not get them done there ... I now have 3 portraits in frames ... need to make another 11 frames ... my evenings are now pretty much spoken for ... I also have started my mirror of erised ... I have the basic mirror done ... now I just need to add the flourishes. I followed the tutorial that was on pinterest that used glue ... I used cardboard. Should be finished by tomorrow.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Both projects turned out fabulously! !! 1st the portraits snd frames omg I would never have guessed those to b cardboard. ...they look amazing!!!! And that mirror....u should b very proud girl....it looks phenomenal already....so excited for u to get to the staging part. I literally can not wait to see it all come together


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Absolutely amazing. I would like to follow you on Pinterest. What's your name on that website?


----------



## weaster (Oct 29, 2015)

Can't wait to see the finished mirror. It looks so good already!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Here is the mirror ... just need to find the font and add that ... but otherwise I think I am done!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

will you put a mirror in it?


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I am actually going to use aluminum foil ...

I do have a Pinterest page ... Margaret Slade ... I like theme parties


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

thank you. I will definitely start following you. you are very talented. 
how do you get the raised areas with just cardboard?? 



margaret said:


> I am actually going to use aluminum foil ...
> 
> I do have a Pinterest page ... Margaret Slade ... I like theme parties


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

thanks ... not really talented ... can just copy ... the people on this forum ... now there is talent ... just layer the cardboard for the raised area. . When my kids were in school I used to do stuff for the teachers and started using construction paper and layering it ... easy and look pretty good.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Again....PHENOMENAL JOB!!!!!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

I seriously need you to teach me how to work with cardboard like that!!! Holy smokes, that mirror frame is phenomenal!! It's how I envisioned my Gothic windows turning out.... unfortunately mine do not look like that!! I wish they did!!!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Thank you for the advice. I will try this.


margaret said:


> thanks ... not really talented ... can just copy ... the people on this forum ... now there is talent ... just layer the cardboard for the raised area. . When my kids were in school I used to do stuff for the teachers and started using construction paper and layering it ... easy and look pretty good.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Okay ... 2 more frames done and the column and Micheals Dracula Foam Head Bust ... only 9 more frames to make ...


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Those turned out spectacular girl!!!! Love how much texture u get from just removing the outer paper


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I really love the way the bust on the column turned out. Nice job!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Keeping up with my one a day cardboard frames ... also copied from Micheals ... a framed crow and feathers ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I have finished 2 more frames ... I also put the finishing touch on the cascading candles ... put the bottoms on the candles and the tea lights on ...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG Margaret this just keeps getting better and better. You rock!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks great girl!!!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I have finished the coverings for the two hanging lights above the fireplace ... wanted these to actually be plastic skulls but I have not found any large enough at my price range to do that ... so ... construction paper it is ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Need Suggestions! Help! I have been racking my brain on what to have on the menu for the Witches Ball ... I am not doing a dinner just appetizers on a banquet table where the guesst can help themselves and I am not constantly in the kitchen. I have no one to help with the serving this year ... tight budget ... so ... after paring the list downI think I have come up with a menu ... now I need some help with some better names for the dishes ... If anyone can come better titles/names ... that would be fantastic ... Thanks!

Okay here is the list:

Sweets:

mini pumpkin pies ...
chocolate caramel marshmellows ...
red velvet cupcakes ...

Cheese:

camembert ...
pimento bacon cheese balls (with pretzel stick) ...
hard cheese ... it's italian and I can't remember the name ...

Meats:

pate (shaped like brains) .... BAT BRAINS?
italian hard salami ...
roast beef ... ROAST BEAST?

Finger Food

assorted veggies with dip ...
beet salad on a stick ... BEETING HEARTS ... ha ha
wasabi deviled eggs ...
7 layer dip with taco chips ...
olives ...
nuts ... 

crackers ...
bread .... 
taco chips....

Hot Appys

stuffed mushrooms ...
chicken wings ...


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I know your doing castle/witch as your theme but what direction were u thinking for names gross, witchy, medivel, etc???


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I know this may sound wishy washy but all of the above ... gross , witchy ... whatever suits the dish


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I'll see what I can come up with...good names r always a difficult task


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I have finished 2 more frames ... I really like the picture of Quasimodo. Now I have one small frame and one large frame to do and I am done the portraits for one of the walls.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I am now working on my last frame ... it is a big one ... I have now finished with all the smaller sized frames and all the pictures are in ... the last one was the Creature from the Blue Lagoon ... I hope to finish this last bad boy today and start on some other projects ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Frankie now has a home ... finished all the frames for the portrait wall ... yay!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

These frames are fantastic! You whip them out like lightning. How are you painting them? Spray paint, two or three colors, etc????


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks ... I spray paint them black and dry brush with gold ... quick and easy!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

thank you.. Can't wait to see what's next. I'm doing the Addams Family Reunion next year, 2017, and lots from this thread could be very useful.
I have around 65-70 people each year. This year I'm taking a break and not doing a party. AND, I'm itching all over!!! hahaha



margaret said:


> Thanks ... I spray paint them black and dry brush with gold ... quick and easy!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Got a few things in the mail for my outfit for the Witches Ball today ... necklace, bustle and blouse ... I now have all the pieces ... all that is left that I need to do is loose 5 pounds and I have just over three weeks to do that ...lol ... otherwise ... hello spanx ... lol ...


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Those frames r absolutely beautiful. ...and so is that costume!!! I almost did something similar for a bellatrix costume


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Love love love those frames! I've been doing a wall of art myself and wish I'd seen your frames sooner. I went with a mix of frame styles. So I may have to add an extra picture in order to do one of these frames!!! Love it!!!!


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Any advise on cutting curves in cardboard smoothly. I have a couple things I wanted to go in cardboard but had avoided because I hack the curves horribly. ???


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

You need a sharp blade and don't go all the way through the first time ... slow and steady ... score the curve and then the second pass go right through. Hope that helps.


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Margaret, i'm tempted to drive down from Edmonton and crash this party  It's going to be amazing!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Kerimonster said:


> Margaret, i'm tempted to drive down from Edmonton and crash this party  It's going to be amazing!!


Cool ... what are you up to this Halloween season?


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I have got my panels up and it was a [email protected]#$#@ ... I usually have my husband do all of that ... but ... since he is not able to this year ... I had to do it myself and it wasn't as easy as I had expected ... I think the foam panels match pretty well and in a dim light should look quite seamless. Now I need to finish bricking the panels to fit the stain glass windows that go on them ... I made a ledge on the bottom so the windows can sit on that and won't put any weight on the panels. So step one is done ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I have now finished the stone/brick on the panels for the wall ... next is putting in the gothic windows ... then the stain glass ... actually tissue paper ...lol ... I also got a small crest done for the wall with the curtains that I am going to put up ... I purchased the tulle for my table skirt ... that will be my next project ...


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Love, love, LOVE!!! This is beyond amazing!!!!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Here's my contribution for the 2016 Witches Ball - Margaret asked for food labels - I give you the Cauldron Classics - Samhain Special 2016 Collection - Enjoy!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

celipops said:


> Here's my contribution for the 2016 Witches Ball - Margaret asked for food labels - I give you the Cauldron Classics - Samhain Special 2016 Collection - Enjoy!


Are these not fantastic !... I am over the moon with how these turned out and how Celipops Tours was kind enough to do this for me ... such talent ! ... my table will be gorgeous thanks to these labels and my guests will be totally impressed !


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Today I got most of my curtains up in the hallway ... this was the easiest way to decorate the hall. Used Value Village table cloths. At the end of the hallway I am going to put the Mirror of Erised and use it as a photo op ... I have my gift boxes as decorations as well ... need to finish that up as well but that is the basic idea ... gift boxes and greenery ... actually blackery ...lol ...


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Love love love....those curtains are absolutely beautiful as is everything else  your guests r gonna b blown away


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Wonderful job on the curtains. How did you hang them so you didn't damage your wall??
What is the date of your event? Can't wait to see the pictures from your party.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

bettyboop said:


> Wonderful job on the curtains. How did you hang them so you didn't damage your wall??
> What is the date of your event? Can't wait to see the pictures from your party.


Thanks  ... I used command strips and dowels and straight pins for the material ... works so well and is easy and quick ... do the same for all my pictures ... command strips ... Party is on the 22nd of October ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I have put all the labels for the food into frames ... next step is to spook up the frames a bit ... kudos Celipop Tours for the printables ... then getting them on the banquet table and placing the food! Party in 12 days ...


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

margaret said:


> i have put all the labels for the food into frames ... Next step is to spook up the frames a bit ... Kudos celipop tours for the printables ... Then getting them on the banquet table and placing the food! Party in 12 days ...


omg i love love love those labels!!!!! Great job


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

This whole thread is Amazing Margaret! 
Such talent & inspiration. Can't wait to see your party day pictures!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I put up the curtains, which for some reason caused more problems than anticipated and brick and stone panels on the wall ... I had not intended to do brick and stone on the wall but because I still had foam ... I decided to do it. I also have panels for the adjacent wall ... also not in original plan. I do think it will make the room look more cohesive but I must say it was a pain in the butt ...lol ... hanging the panels was much more of a chore ... usually that would have been my husbands job ... so ... with Value Village material and plastic table cloths ... Wall #4 is ready for the next step ...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Margaret, this is so fantastic. I can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

margaret said:


> I have put all the labels for the food into frames ... next step is to spook up the frames a bit ... kudos Celipop Tours for the printables ... then getting them on the banquet table and placing the food! Party in 12 days ...


is that a website you got the food labels from?? Your party is going to fantastic.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Haunted Nana said:


> is that a website you got the food labels from?? Your party is going to fantastic.


They were made for me by Celipop Tours ... she did a fantastic job!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Love love love those walls


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

margaret said:


> They were made for me by Celipop Tours ... she did a fantastic job!


yes she did. Is she someone here on th Forum?


----------



## Nikita Storm (Sep 21, 2016)

Sorry for asking, but what is dry brush and how does one do it? This is amazing! (I should proably try and find it through the search panel XD) Really impressed with your decor!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Haunted Nana said:


> yes she did. Is she someone here on th Forum?


Yes she is ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Nikita Storm said:


> Sorry for asking, but what is dry brush and how does one do it? This is amazing! (I should proably try and find it through the search panel XD) Really impressed with your decor!


It is when you put a small amount of paint on your brush ... use a piece of paper towel to get rid of any excess ... and then with almost a dry brush , lightly go over what ever you are wanting to paint ... it is to accent something ... hope that helps


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

The brick / stone panels are now up ... I am now done with the foam. I started to put up the background on the wall ... ended it up being easier than expected ... Yay! Once the wall is covered I will start to put up the portraits ... not sure if I group them together or if I put one in each panel ....


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

If you or anyone needs a custom label for your party, let me know. I'd be happy to do for you. I love that I added spells on them.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Omg I love that blue panel Margaret
...please tell how u did it and what u used...thinking it would b perfect for haunted mansion


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

The panels are a photo drop ... actually 3 ... got them from Aliexpress and they were inexpensive ... just need to order at least a month or more to get them on time. I put them up the same way you put your stone gossmar up ... with pins and it was quick and easy ...
I have finished the wall with the photo drop and have hung up the portraits ... now I need to add the final touches ...


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Omg even better  I'm in absolute love with these!!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

If u don't mind share the link or name of product


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

pumpkinpie said:


> Omg even better  I'm in absolute love with these!!!!


I forgot to tell you ... the best part is you can iron them so they don't have any fold marks ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Finished the last wall ... used up all the extra bits from the photo drop I used on the portrait wall ... a bit messy but it will have to do ... I love the crow in the frame ... wish you could see if for real ... the feathers move when you go up to it ... Put some crows above the counter and now ... clean up all the stuff and start to put out all the details ... Next big project is the table ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I have got some of the tissue paper stain glass done ... looks better in person than in a photo ... I still have another tissue paper piece to put in but need another pair of hands ...


----------



## freekvduin (Oct 19, 2016)

margaret said:


> Finished the last wall ... used up all the extra bits from the photo drop I used on the portrait wall ... a bit messy but it will have to do ... I love the crow in the frame ... wish you could see if for real ... the feathers move when you go up to it ... Put some crows above the counter and now ... clean up all the stuff and start to put out all the details ... Next big project is the table ...


Wow, this looks incredible!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Those windows r GORGEOUS I still can't believe they're cardboard...everything looks amazing girl


----------



## chocolatemice (May 2, 2014)

This is spectacular. Absolutely spectacular. I'm in such deep awe right now. 

Can I ask, can you give a link for the blue panel backdrop? It looks like such good quality! I poked around aliexpress but the website is just so gigantic my head is swimming haha


----------



## heronimus (Oct 19, 2016)

very interesting


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

chocolatemice said:


> This is spectacular. Absolutely spectacular. I'm in such deep awe right now.
> 
> Can I ask, can you give a link for the blue panel backdrop? It looks like such good quality! I poked around aliexpress but the website is just so gigantic my head is swimming haha


I will try to give you the link , I seem to be having a problem ... I will get someone to give me a hand later tonight ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Today I got my table organized ... still need to do some more decorations on the table, arrange the flowers and I need to hang my bone chandelier ... but I think it is coming together ....


----------



## Nikita Storm (Sep 21, 2016)

margaret said:


> It is when you put a small amount of paint on your brush ... use a piece of paper towel to get rid of any excess ... and then with almost a dry brush , lightly go over what ever you are wanting to paint ... it is to accent something ... hope that helps


Yes it does! Thank you! I was trying to get that sort of effect done


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

The Witches Ball is now a thing of the past .... I am hoping that everyone enjoyed themselves ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Dont' know why that happened ... here are a few more pictures


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

margaret said:


> Today I got my table organized ... still need to do some more decorations on the table, arrange the flowers and I need to hang my bone chandelier ... but I think it is coming together ....


I know that was the party of the year looks amazing


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Margaret, your party looks amazing!! Your decorations are phenomenal! Love how elegant you and your guests look, it really adds to the theme. When I have the time (maybe sometime in February) I have to go go back and check out this thread. Absolutely wonderful!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

everything looks amazing you did a fantastic job


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

WOW!! Super fabulous job!! Everyone and everything looks fantastic. You did so much work & it all came together perfectly!!! I have really enjoyed watching this thread progress. You are super talented. Thank you so much for sharing this journey with us!!!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Loved seeing the photos. Thank you for posting. Spooktacular!!!


----------

